# Cat 6 wiring



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The general difference between cat 5e and cat 6 is in the transmission performance, and extension of the available bandwidth from 100 MHz for category 5e to 200 MHz for category 6. 

This includes better insertion loss, near end crosstalk (NEXT), return loss, and equal level far end crosstalk (ELFEXT). These improvements provide a higher signal-to-noise ratio, allowing higher reliability for current applications and higher data rates for future applications.

- See more at: http://www.broadbandutopia.com/caandcaco.html#sthash.XK9Zzyo1.dpuf


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> The general difference between cat 5e and cat 6 is in the transmission performance, and extension of the available bandwidth from 100 MHz for category 5e to 200 MHz for category 6.
> 
> This includes better insertion loss, near end crosstalk (NEXT), return loss, and equal level far end crosstalk (ELFEXT). These improvements provide a higher signal-to-noise ratio, allowing higher reliability for current applications and higher data rates for future applications.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.broadbandutopia.com/caandcaco.html#sthash.XK9Zzyo1.dpuf


I kinda knew that, but what is the difference in the Cat 6 that is sold on ebay compared to my supply house


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I kinda knew that, but what is the difference in the Cat 6 that is sold on ebay compared to my supply house


 
OK I got it now. What brand does your supplier sell and what can you get on ebay ? Can't even begin to help answer that question without knowing that info, and that's if there even is a difference. One may be riser cable and one may plenum rated.....one may be good quality wire from a company like Belden and the other one could be cheap China made junk........who knows.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> OK I got it now. What brand does your supplier sell and what can you get on ebay ? Can't even begin to help answer that question without knowing that info, and that's if there even is a difference. One may be riser cable and one may plenum rated.....one may be good quality wire from a company like Belden and the other one could be cheap China made junk........who knows.


I know the difference between riser and plenum, but I don't know the difference between Belden, ebay and my supplier. If there is a difference, that is what I am trying to figure out


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

The price that's the difference. I would not buy it off eBay nor would I pay the extra money for belden unless it was speced.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I looked at some of that Cat6 on eBay and its around 90 bucks a box for 1000'.......AND its copper clad aluminum. Most reputable cable manufacturing companies are solid copper wire. I wouldn't buy anything from ebay when it comes to cable.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys, Thank You
I knew I was missing something, I just couldn't figure it out


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Guys, Thank You
> I knew I was missing something, I just couldn't figure it out


If its a competitive bid job......you can bet the other bidders are doing the same as you right now and looking for ways to get an edge. :thumbsup:


----------

